# Savage Predator Hunter



## Bow Cefus (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone im new to this forum and i was wondering if anyone has heard anything or has a new Savage Predator Hunter. Im thinking of getting one because i like the cammo and i like the weight. Or i was thinking of getting the 10FP(the police model) and paint it myselfe or get someone else to paint. Any reviews would be great.

Thank you and good hunts to you


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

Predator Hunter is an ultimate choice. And I'm a Remington fan. But that predator hunter is one heck of an attractive rifle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The only thing that I didn't like about it (and this is a pretty minor thing really), is that it has a blind magazine box. There is no hinged floorplate to empty out shells for unloading. Depending on where you live and your regulations, you would have to take time to get all of your shells out prior to getting in your vehicle. Here in ND we don't have to worry about that :lol: , but I like a hinged floorplate for the sake that I think it is easier to clean debris out of the gun.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

That is a good point about the Hinged FloorPlate. That is why I always preferred the Remington 700 BDL instead of the 700 ADL. Something that I like even better than the FloorPlate, is a detachable magazine.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I got a chance to check one out last week. Very nice rifle. When you look at how thick the barrel is you think its gonna be really heavy, but it didn't seem to be at all. The medium barrel looks really good and the camo was pretty good too. They had the trigger pull adjusted all the way down and let me dry fire it a few times. The pull seemed great to me. Just wish I wasn't planning on building an AR now.


----------

